# Insurance in Oklahoma....



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I doubt there are that many people from this site that live in Oklahoma, but I wanted to let you know if you need insurance, my buddy is an independent agent and will hunt down the best rates/plans available. 

My work, Mattress Sleepcenters has policies with them for our commercial buildings, all the transportation, health insurance, and my homeowners insurance... 

I gotta tell you I didnt believe all the hype but he can pull some good deals out of nowhere!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good to know. We paid out the ying yang when we lived in OK for our insurance policy. Most places wanted us to build a fence for our dogs, which we weren't in a position to do at that time.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the information. That is one of my concerns when it comes to buying a home.


----------

